# Miscellaneous Engines & Other Trains



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Have a few more engines to share and I think I've correctly identified them;

One of Two MARX Santa Fe Model 21








Two of Two MARX Santa Fe Model 21









Don't really know what these are yet other than Kusan Kannon Ball
One of Two








Two of Two









I'm guessing these next 3 would be a set.
American Model Toys Indian Arrow








American Model Toys Model #5260








American Model Toy Model #3160









I don't know the Maker or Models of these next four; infact I don't even know what they're called so please at least tell me lol;

































Next; an unknown Caboose;









I know this is a Lionel Tanker (but I forget the Model Number)









More to come!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The Kusan Kannon Ball engines are made by, well, Kusan... This is the same as the AMT/KMT company I mentioned in the boxcar thread (it was called Kusan during the time period after AMT but before KMT)... Does one have a motor and then the other one does not? Engines that look like the real thing but do not have motors are called "dummy" units :retard:

The black flat car is simply called a "flat car," LOL... The red Western Maryland car is called a "goldola," and that is pronounced with a hard "o" instead of a soft "o" (that would be the boats you ride on in Italy)... I believe that both of these are made by Kusan...

The last four cars are all Lionel (finally )... The first two are called "hopper" cars... The first one is number 6436, made between 1955-56... The second one is number 2456, made in 1948 only... Then you have the caboose which is number 2472, made between 1946-47...

Lastly is the tank car which is number 2855... I believe this is a very rare variation because it is black... This one here sold for $75... I tried to find out more about pricing but could not find much... If you clean the dust off this tanker, be careful of the lables as they flake easily due to age...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yea, one more thing about postwar Lionel freight cars in general... There are two variations of trucks... The short hopper car and the caboose have "staple end" trucks... The long hopper and the tanker have "bar end" trucks... Do you see the difference? These names describe the piece of metal (above the fake spring design) which hold the two truck sides onto the truck frame... This is something you will want to mention when listing these cars on eBay or whatever, although your pictures seem to come out pretty clear... I figured I would let you know anyways though


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> The short hopper car and the caboose have "staple end" trucks... The long hopper and the tanker have "bar end" trucks... Do you see the difference?


The short hopper and the caboose trucks have a slot near the top. The long hopper and the tanker have a notch in the top. Is that what I'm supposed to be looking for? Not that I'm the one with the Lionel cars mind you.

Interesting how the short hopper and the long hopper have the same capacity and load limit... seeing as they're different sizes.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> The short hopper and the caboose trucks have a slot near the top. The long hopper and the tanker have a notch in the top. Is that what I'm supposed to be looking for? Not that I'm the one with the Lionel cars mind you.


Yes, that is correct Lownen... In real life the notches look like the imprint in on metal plate on the bottom part of a stapler, LOL...



Lownen said:


> Interesting how the short hopper and the long hopper have the same capacity and load limit... seeing as they're different sizes.


I never noticed that... Someone at Lionel was not thinking that day when they handed in their design for the larger hopper car :retard:


----------



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Awsome info; thanks a lot guys. I'm getting ready to start cleaning & listing.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Rideauwrangler said:


> Awsome info; thanks a lot guys. I'm getting ready to start cleaning & listing.


Have you made any progress on this list yet? I would really like to see the list of what you have so I can drool over the trains yor friend has, LOL


----------



## Rideauwrangler (Apr 4, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Have you made any progress on this list yet? I would really like to see the list of what you have so I can drool over the trains yor friend has, LOL



I have been so busy the last 2 weeks I've had very little time to put together my lists. I've been watching a good hundred eBay auctions and just need to compile all that info along with specific make & model information. When I get it done I'll post it for you.


----------

